# crock liquor canteen



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

a new friend dropped this off last night and i was able to find out it was made from 1893 to 1903 . then the store changed names . would it be worth repairing the handle ? does anyone on this site do that? or would selling as is on ebay be the better option . i think there are a few members from tennesse here . .maybe they can tell me if its a common among crocks . thanks  sam


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

the bottom


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

the neck


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

missing handle


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

and the other side . he is not a collector and just wanting to sell this . i am just trying to get everyones opinion on it  . he also brought by a copper moonshine still (pressure cooker top) it was about 40lbs of copper  . really cool stuff . thanks for the help ssam


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Sam,

 Nice piece, too bad about the handle. Am I reading it correctly as B.W. Hoppen & Bro., Nashville, Tenn.? I'm getting a Schafer & Vater vibe from it...

 What'cha gonna do with the still?




From.


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

it is B.W.HOOPER & BRO . he just brought the still over for me to look at . maybe a can get a pic of it . thanks alot coool wooden canteen . sam


----------



## athometoo (Jul 9, 2010)

heres the link to the company history and pics
http://www.tnwineandspirits.com/heritage.html


----------



## Anthonicia (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not from Tennessee, but I know that a crock with that much on it is worth more than one with nothing.  That still is really interesting.  I'd like to have one some day, don't wanna pay shipping though. [X(]


----------

